# Coyote camo.



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm looking at a few different white camos for coyote hunting and duck/goose hunting if i ever decide i want to take it up but im curious as to what you guys think is better?

http://shop.kingsoutdoorworld.com/Climatex-Ultra-Rainwear-Jacket-in-SNOW-Shadow-only_p_231.html

or

this in seclusion 3d?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clot...r-suits/_/N-1100963/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104050080

just looking for what you think would be better... only thing i dont like about the kings is its kinda noisy.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

If those were the only choices, I would take the kings. There is also this one that would be better than them two. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clothing ... _104050080

I prefer the Natural Gear Snow myself. http://www.naturalgear.com/science.asp?Section=Science


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> If those were the only choices, I would take the kings. There is also this one that would be better than them two. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clothing ... _104050080
> 
> I prefer the Natural Gear Snow myself. http://www.naturalgear.com/science.asp?Section=Science


i would like that jacket but its price is starting to get a little to high for me. even the kings is a bit expensive for what i want but im going to go try them both on and see what feels better to me then go from there


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clothing ... _104050080
and
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product. ... %3Dproduct
I bought these 2 sizes bigger than what I normally where and then I can wear warm cloths under and these over the top. They work pretty good that way.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

flyfisher117 said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > If those were the only choices, I would take the kings. There is also this one that would be better than them two. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clothing ... _104050080
> ...


WOOPS forgot i had this thread running. Actually i went with that Cabelas Jacket i had a gift card for employee discounts so i really got it for 67 at only 3 bucks more than the kings i went with the cabelas becuase its a tad bit warmer but not so warm ill cook during the spring


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 23, 2010)

you can also go to a army surpluss store and jsut get a plane white pullover and it works prettywell too


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I like the lightweight Nat Gear parka length cover up a couple sizes too big. Works great for predators and over waders for waterfowl in the water. It's only 29 bucks now at Sportsman's.


----------

